
On moving away from a six figure consultancy to becoming an indie hacker - jv22222
https://matteomosca.io/how-covid-and-a-kick-scooter-turned-me-into-an-indie-hacker
======
55555
Is this yet another GPT-3 experiment?

~~~
luckylion
Apparently it ran into a botnet of keyword-driven upvote bots.

------
sky_rw
I thought people went to Instagram to flex.

------
fourstar
What a dog’s breakfast of a story. What’s with the LSD blurb?

